# BL information



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I was thinkin and thought it would be a good idea IF there was more info on bloodlines in here. Maybe have some sticky's posted on different lines. I know there is a lot of lines and would take up space, but it would be very informative for guests wanting to know more and prob even boost traffic. Maybe give a brief description of the line like how it came about, it's highlights, history, crosses that make it up and a pic. etc. And since stickys would take up much of the space just make 1 thread and it contain the lines in the original post. Just a thought that should get some thought. If I've overlooked something Im sorry


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

i would hate to be the poor mod tasked with making the sticky post with info on all the different bloodlines. especially when you consider that people on this site would be interested in amstaff, APBT, ambully, ect. i think your idea has merit but that would be a massive undertaking if done well. if you have some questions about any specific bloodlines im sure someone on here would be happy to help you.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Yea, but there is what, like 10-12 mods lol Between them could get a few lines down... Well a lot of times ppl dont know what their looking for, so it's not so much that me and others want to know about a certain line, its to learn as much about different lines, so maybe we could find certain dogs and ppl are not gettin all these "fad" lines shoved down their throats. It's just for general educational purposes,convenience, entertainment, etc. You may be surprised by how many ppl dont believe an APBT is what it is bc it don't look like a bully/big as a bully.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

It would take up far too much room for the sake of it, maybee a bloodlines section where before making a purchase the buyer could ask about it here and then get the answers. There are way too many bloodlines out there to dedicate a section you would realy need a whole board dedicated to it.


----------



## 210 pit buyer (Jan 13, 2011)

hi, i would like to know if any of you have information on the de la cruz pitbull bloodline


----------

